# Big Lazer WMA Rattlemouth cottonhead!!



## hunter44a (Oct 2, 2012)

Went to Big Lazer today to scout for the upcoming Adult/child hunt. well I was tacking a trail and dropped a tack and geuss what was a foot away from my hand jerking back for a strike? 9mm does nice perforations in pesky poisonous snakes.


----------



## chadf (Oct 2, 2012)

Think that stand would scare me more than the snake.......

Fry him.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like a timber rattler


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 2, 2012)

chadf said:


> Think that stand would scare me more than the snake.......
> 
> Fry him.


 hey that stand is one of my favorites, the snake....not so much


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2012)

chadf said:


> Think that stand would scare me more than the snake.......
> 
> Fry him.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah i would rather have to catch the snake bare handed, than climb a tree in that stand.

 I know an older guy that had an old baker when they first came out. He took a ride all the way to the ground on it. Luckily when it started cork screwing down he sat down and grabbed on.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 4, 2012)

chadf said:


> Think that stand would scare me more than the snake.......
> 
> Fry him.



I still have one of them. I'm very leary about it. Glad you got him and not the other way around.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Thunder Head said:


> I know an older guy that had an old baker when they first came out. He took a ride all the way to the ground on it. Luckily when it started cork screwing down he sat down and grabbed on.




Not a Baker Stand...Looks like a Warren and Sweat
or maybe a Millenium.....

As far as the snake....It would NOT be in my truck.....
I leave them things (dead) in the woods !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 4, 2012)

Warren and Sweat Cottonwood. Best stand i ever had AND the safest.......y'all player haters haha


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Oct 5, 2012)

Rattlers are all over the place all around po biddy rd.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2012)

hunter44a said:


> well I was tacking a trail and dropped a tack and geuss what was a foot away from my hand jerking back for a strike?



Looks like a belt that used to be a timber rattler to me.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 6, 2012)

Careful posting pics of a snake that almost bit you, the SLAG (Snake Lovers Association of Georgia) will jump on you and tell how it was your fault it almost bit you and that should have just left it alone.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 6, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Careful posting pics of a snake that almost bit you, the SLAG (Snake Lovers Association of Georgia) will jump on you and tell how it was your fault it almost bit you and that should have just left it alone.


 Normally I do leave em alone, but I'm taking my daughter hunting there AND I DONT WANT HER BIT. Not to mention muhself


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 11, 2012)

*Big Lazar WMA*



elfiii said:


> Looks like a belt that used to be a timber rattler to me.



That snake has had a hard time finding something to eat.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 12, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Careful posting pics of a snake that almost bit you, the SLAG (Snake Lovers Association of Georgia) will jump on you and tell how it was your fault it almost bit you and that should have just left it alone.



Nah the difference is the OP knew what he was killing.   He didn't kll a non venomenous snake then try to justify an illegal act.

Some folks actually take time to research and identify venomous and non venomous snakes. One would think that with all the resources out there today it shouldn't be too hard to research a little.  Just saying.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a run in with a nice sized Copperhead down there back in the late 80's.


----------



## flynbryn (Nov 29, 2012)

copper headed rattler mocossin  we call em.


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a little scary


----------



## number9 (Mar 1, 2013)

Copperheadedwaterrattler, Almost as bad as a snow snake , they craw up your bxtt and freeze you to death.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2013)

Rattlesnake.....dont care if it a Timber, Eastern or whatnot.............its a Rattlesnake!

It is a good looking belt now isn't it


----------



## Hooded Merganser (Mar 6, 2013)

Rattlecopper snee-why snake. Be glad it didn't bite you on the hee-why heel.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 6, 2013)

Buck Nasty said:


> I had a run in with a nice sized Copperhead down there back in the late 80's.


your telling your age pappieNo No:


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is some good eating right there.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2013)

correct me if I'm wrong, aren't timber rattlers protected, I say kill em all, I am almost certain their protected in nc, not sure about ga, shoot they restock them here, just when we get them killed out, they go and bring more in.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 6, 2013)

to my knowledge they are not protected if that where the case there would be a heap of folks in trouble


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> to my knowledge they are not protected if that where the case there would be a heap of folks in trouble



I looked it up at ncwildlife.org, can't get computer to copy and paste on here, they are protected in nc, listed under the species of special concern section, under endangered species.


----------



## Sling (Mar 6, 2013)

Here you go:  North Carolina Special Concern. Any species of wild animal native or once native to North Carolina that is determined by the Wildlife Resources Commission to require monitoring but that may be taken under regulations adopted under the provisions of Article 25.

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/wq/lpn/statutes/nc/endangeredspecies.pdf


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad I don't live there ... Only good snake is a dead one all of em


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 7, 2013)

Sling said:


> Here you go:  North Carolina Special Concern. Any species of wild animal native or once native to North Carolina that is determined by the Wildlife Resources Commission to require monitoring but that may be taken under regulations adopted under the provisions of Article 25.
> 
> http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/wq/lpn/statutes/nc/endangeredspecies.pdf


Thanks, this is the legal part of it, had other page that list the species, timber rattlers are on it, no matter.


Gadestroyer74 said:


> Glad I don't live there ... Only good snake is a dead one all of em



Yea it is strange, there are some move ins that take the protect the snakes thing way too serious, they have been extinct around town for generations, these people build there cabin in the mtns, and on the way out there drive they see a timber rattler, catch it take it to town and release it there, cause they say the snake can find food easier in town,Some have told me they do this, school resource officer had to kill a 60" timber rattler at the middle school bus stop 2 years ago, That could have been bad.Of course she got some heat over that, parents had to go to her defense, cause these are protected.No charges were filed.


----------



## dixiecutter (Mar 30, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> That snake has had a hard time finding something to eat.



well he 's probably been laid up in under some rocks for about 4 months with the rest of'em


----------



## HucK Finn (Apr 4, 2013)

To each his own I suppose, while they are not illegal to kill in GA, I guess I just dont see the point of killing one that is back in the woods and away from any people.

I let em be 99% of the time, but they do taste good from what I hear.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Apr 9, 2013)

hunter44a said:


> Warren and Sweat Cottonwood. Best stand i ever had AND the safest.......y'all player haters haha



I feel the same...love my cottonwoods. Won't use any other


----------



## Trey Miller (Apr 10, 2013)

I say kill all them poisonous ones and leave the rest but I know one feller that says (if it don't have a chicken in his mouth, it's must be a Rattlesnake) LOL that tickled me!!!!


----------



## donald-f (Apr 10, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> To each his own I suppose, while they are not illegal to kill in GA, I guess I just dont see the point of killing one that is back in the woods and away from any people.
> 
> I let em be 99% of the time, but they do taste good from what I hear.



If you come across it "back in the woods" it is not away from people. If you give it another chance and do not kill it will it give you a second chance if you come across it again?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 10, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> To each his own I suppose, while they are not illegal to kill in GA, I guess I just dont see the point of killing one that is back in the woods and away from any people.
> 
> I let em be 99% of the time, but they do taste good from what I hear.



If everybody killed snakes just for being snakes, we'd be hiney-deep in rodents!


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 13, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> If everybody killed snakes just for being snakes, we'd be hiney-deep in rodents!



A rat just crawled up my leg!!!!


----------

